# Makeshift jointer



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used an electric planer to make a jointer. I was thinking that I could mount it upside down somehow and run my boards across it. 

My main concern is if the planer is capable of something like this.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*interesting idea, but...*

A jointer requires long tables front and back to insure no variation in the depth of cut. Your hand held power planer, even if securely mounted, would require some serious innovation to extend the front shoe and body. I would not recommend it as there are other solutioons that are easier... table saw with 2 piece slight offset fence, a router table with the same type of fence, and finally for edge jointing only, a table saw sled for straight lining boards.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/straight-line-rip-jig-used-29290/


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

bigone5500 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever used an electric planer to make a jointer. I was thinking that I could mount it upside down somehow and run my boards across it. My main concern is if the planer is capable of something like this.


You could always use a hand plane..


----------



## bigone5500 (Feb 9, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> A jointer requires long tables front and back to insure no variation in the depth of cut. Your hand held power planer, even if securely mounted, would require some serious innovation to extend the front shoe and body. I would not recommend it as there are other solutioons that are easier... table saw with 2 piece slight offset fence, a router table with the same type of fence, and finally for edge jointing only, a table saw sled for straight lining boards.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/straight-line-rip-jig-used-29290/


That looks interesting. I may try that method.

Thanks!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Somewhere out there in the WWW there is a site where the author describes how he managed to wedge a power planer upside down in a wooden box to do exactly what you describe.

Can't find the site anymore, perhaps unfortunately, he was not able to keep it updated with no fingers.

I have seen older 4" jointers at garage sales for $25.00 which would be my choice if it was just for casual work, or do as suggested with the table saw jig.


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigone5500 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever used an electric planer to make a jointer. I was thinking that I could mount it upside down somehow and run my boards across it.
> 
> My main concern is if the planer is capable of something like this.


I have locked mine upside down in the shop vice.. Only ounce, for nice edges for my sons cedar book shelf.. They say love is blind that way! That might be a better post for another area


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A hand planer won't be able to face joint a very wide board. If you're planning to skip the face and only do edge jointing, your board won't be perfectly flat, plus edge jointing can easily be done with a router or TS, so I don't see the point of spending the time trying coax a hand planer into service unless the only option you currently have.


----------



## orgelbau (Jun 18, 2014)

This website may provide some answers and ideas...

http://woodgears.ca/jointer/mike/

There are many examples of similar projects that use a 12" portable planer for parts to create a homemade 12" jointer.

If I hadn't just picked up a 10" jointer/planer today, I would consider making one for my shop.


----------

